# Pull Out Wire Racks In The Pantry



## BigPopa

I decided that the pantry is a little too deep to be efficiently stocked without some kind of pull out storage. I've had my eye on these wire "drawers" for a while and decided to pop on one to see how they fit. I received my first one a couple of weeks ago and installed it only to be a little disappointed in the fact that the design of the racks doesn't allow for the little lip that we have on our pantry shelves...they are designed for a flush mount trim. A quick and cheap fix was a 1/4" nylon spacer under the unit to elevate it to easily clear the lip (This link is just an example. I found them at the local True Value for 27 cents a piece. They're in the section with all of the nuts and bolts, in the little drawers.).

While you will notice these shelves are not cheap (about $44) but they are SOLID. They will not get beat up on a trip with a lot of weight on a bouncy highway (canned goods, etc.). They are EXTREMELY easy to install as the package includes a layout pattern that lets you know exactly where to position the unit to install (all you have to be able to do is find the center of your cabinet). There is still a little space (maybe 4 or 5 inches) in the back of the cabinet as the drawer doesn't extend all the way back. This might be a good place for bigger/taller items. I plan on installing at least one more of these on the lower shelf where I can't see anything in the back without kneeling down.

Should work out well and the DW will definitely like it.


----------



## Chuggs

Super nice addition. Yeah, Ronni is good at diggin' through the pantry...she packs it and know's exactly where everything is. I have to hunt for stuff...so not having a slide out gets a wee bit frustrating at times. I'll have to add this to my list of things...


----------



## K. Smith

Do they lock in place?

Two of our pantry shelves have slide outs made of MDF. We always found they slid against the door, knocking the door open, and then slid the rest of the way out during our trips. We had to devise a solution to keep them from sliding out.

We had some spring-loaded drawer dividers sitting around and when placed in front of the sliding shelves, they hold them in nicely.

Kevin


----------



## BigPopa

K. Smith said:


> Do they lock in place?
> 
> Two of our pantry shelves have slide outs made of MDF. We always found they slid against the door, knocking the door open, and then slid the rest of the way out during our trips. We had to devise a solution to keep them from sliding out.
> 
> We had some spring-loaded drawer dividers sitting around and when placed in front of the sliding shelves, they hold them in nicely.
> 
> Kevin


Yes, they kinda lock in place meaning they have a definite closed position (like the rest of the drawers in the OB) but here is no physical locking mechanism that must be engaged/disengaged to open. Does that make sense?
-SS


----------



## Braggus

Nice idea, will have to copy you and do the same.


----------



## 4ME

I pulled my roll-out out and used one for the top tip front by the sink.
I get a heck of alot mor storage that way.
I also have a mini bungee that I wrap around the pantry handle and the ends go to the middle of the fridge hinge.
I had stuff spill a couple times before this.

I am not saying anything bad about those chrome baskets.because they are nice.I just take too much stuff on our trips.


----------



## BigPopa

4ME- Any recommendations on keeping the rack from sliding? Pin to lock it in place while traveling? I haven't taken the OB out with the new rack but they really seem solid, I'm surprised you had issues.
-SS


----------



## thefulminator

My mistake, I thought the title was "Pull out _*wine*_ racks in the pantry".


----------



## BigPopa

thefulminator said:


> My mistake, I thought the title was "Pull out _*wine*_ racks in the pantry".


Now that's funny. However, I have given some casual thought to the installation of a keg system in the trailer with internal and external taps. I'm thinking a pony keg in the shower with a bunch of ice would work just fine!


----------



## 4ME

BigPopa said:


> 4ME- Any recommendations on keeping the rack from sliding? Pin to lock it in place while traveling? I haven't taken the OB out with the new rack but they really seem solid, I'm surprised you had issues.
> -SS


I just wrap the mini bungeee around the door handle and the ends to the refer hinge.I didn't care if they bounced around a little on the inside as long as the door stays shut.I also bungee the drawer knobs together when traveling.


----------



## wv outbacker

Where did you buy your wire racks. I have been looking for some but could never find any that were deep enough to go all the way to the back of the cabinet.


----------



## Dub

I'm gonna have to measure my cabinets, I've been wanted something like this for a long time. Saved the link on Amazon.


----------



## dmodechicky

Thanks for posting the link and pics. I will be doing this in mine very soon!


----------

